# Got wisdom teeth removed yesterday, when can I start eating real food?



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm dying on this pudding, jello, yogurt etc diet. I need real food. How long on average should I wait? It still hurts like hell to eat. I'm soo pissed.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Two weeks is the safest bet. Also, don't drink from a straw.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> I'm dying on this pudding, jello, yogurt etc diet. I need real food. How long on average should I wait? It still hurts like hell to eat. I'm soo pissed.





tbyrfan said:


> Two weeks is the safest bet. Also, don't drink from a straw.


Two weeks is a bit long. :afr

I would say three to five days max....eat ice cream and cold things.
If the pain continues, see your doctor. Dry socket can be an issue, but it should be rare. Just give your gums enough time to heal. Work up to harder foods if you have to. Stay away from pointy foods (Doritos :no).


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Two weeks is a bit long. :afr


It does take about two weeks to eat solid/hard foods again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> It does take about two weeks to eat solid/hard foods again.


 It only took me about five days :stu. I had five teeth removed, too. I had the dissolvable sutures.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It only took me about five days :stu. I had five teeth removed, too. I had the dissolvable sutures.


It took me a few hours. I was eating chicken wings later that night. :lol
And yeah I think I had the dissolvable ones too.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> It took me a few hours. I was eating chicken wings later that night. :lol


:eek!!! Are you a sorcerer?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> :eek!!! Are you a sorcerer?


I don't remember waiting to eat when I got my wisdom teeth out... :stu

This was only a couple years ago.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> I don't remember waiting to eat when I got my wisdom teeth out... :stu
> 
> This was only a couple years ago.


You mean you could chew right away? It took me a week to feel comfortable with chewing soft things like pasta, bagels, meat, etc. Eating hard things like cereal, apples, and chips took 2 weeks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Had mine taken out in the AM and ate solid food for lunch. Wasn't great though because my mouth was still numb. Go with what your dentist says.

Edit: I should note that I only had the top wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

never had them out ...:afr


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Fluctuates greatly depending on the individual. I've not had mine pulled out yet (and may never), but both my sisters have already. My sister was given a paper by the oral surgeon that detailed what she should eat directly after the surgery and around when she could start eating certain things -- though I don't know where that paper is. For her, it only took about a week of soft foods until she could gradually graduate to more and more "real food." However, for a family friend, it took her over a month until she could start eating "real food." 

It all depends on if you are still bleeding and if it looks and feels healed up yet. Check in the mirror if you can, and if you are still unsure, call up/consult your oral surgeon about it.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's replies. It stopped hurting but it's still bleeding. The blood smells and tastes like death. Any tips? It is driving me insane. When does the bleeding end? When do the holes close up. They smell like dead babies.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I was able to have a hamburger the next day after I got all four of mine taken out. Three days after that I could eat like before. Word to the wise to any one who's recently had their wisdom teeth removed: DO NOT take your meds on an empty stomach or you'll regret it like I did. And stay away from straws. 

As for swelling, it's best to put an ice pack on your face on the first day and hot packs for the rest of your recovery. That was hell but it helped. I got some slight bruising but it went away fast. Within a week I was completely back to normal.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Only took me a few days. Had all 4 taken out.

Was fortunate not to get dry socket.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine where impacted and I got three surgically removed, except one that is totally under the gum growing sideways that I left. From day 2 I was eating mashed potato, soup that isn't too hot, mashed vegetables, smoothies, bananna, and things like that. After 6-7 days I was carefully eating other stuff, but everyone is different.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> Thanks for everyone's replies. It stopped hurting but it's still bleeding. The blood smells and tastes like death. Any tips? It is driving me insane. When does the bleeding end? When do the holes close up. They smell like dead babies.


I hope its not getting infected...
Did they not give u a gauge to put in the holes to soak up the blood. Also I got this sea weed stuff put into the hole in one of mine and it tasted weird but it healed so fast after that!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't remember how long it took me. Was over 10 years ago. I know it was an awful experience though. My parents purposely had it done to me right before my 18th birthday  So I got to spend my birthday that way. Luckily for me there was no celebration anyway...


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I did it as soon as possible because I was starving and liquids and mashed potatoes just weren't cutting it. I think it might have been about 24 hours? I still stuck with somewhat softer stuff though, and I tried really hard to chew more in the front of my mouth. I also pulled out one of my stitches though, which caused one side to take longer to heal than it should have, so I wouldn't necessarily take my advice.

I'd say wait as long as you can, but that's easy to say when it's not me who's hungry and just wants "real" food.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I can no longer avoid getting mine taken out...even though they all came in straight, I chipped one a month ago and now have cavities on all four, so the dentist wants them all gone. Fudge. This doesn't sound like it will be much fun at all. Hate.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Two weeks is the safest bet. Also, don't drink from a straw.


No straw? Seemed like I would have drown myself if I didn't use a straw. I had trouble breathing and swallowing with the blood filling up in my throat.

Tylenol 3 + crappy liquid food = bad trip nightmares

The smell is probably food being collected in the holes. You have to dig that stuff out very carefully. Mine never smelled because I got the stuff out on a daily basis. If you are familiar with tonsil stones, it's nearly the same thing. I think it was a few weeks when the holes closed up.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Had four wisdom teeth taken out all at once in high school. I got sutures that dissolved as well, and didn't really bleed more than gauze could handle aside from a little bit the first night getting on my pillow.

I was back to my regular diet in a few days out of caution.


----------

